# November 2007 Pool #1 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . jjefrey

jjefrey..............
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............
SteveDMatt....
Troop_lee...........
rack04..........
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
JaKaAch............ 
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........


----------



## rack04

Conrats. :bl PM me your address.


----------



## Troop_lee

Congratulations. Pm me your addy!


----------



## JaKaAch

*:blCongrats jjefrey:bl
PM me your addy please.​*


----------



## yourchoice

Congrats! Addy please.


----------



## doctorcue

Congrats! Send me your address and I can get the smokes out.


----------



## SDmate

You lucky freakin bastage!!!!!:c

I've got yer addy so lookout:ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

Congrats brother. PM me that addy and I'll get some smokes out to you pronto.:ss


----------



## jjirons69

Congrats! You know the what to do.


----------



## Triolent

:bl Send the PM. :ss


----------



## RUDY351

_Comgrats PM me your addy and I"ll get out the smokes:ss_


----------



## stig

Congrats :bl ya' lucky bastage :tg. Addy please.


----------



## jjirons69

Jjefrey...oh Jjefrey?!

Looks like the last time Jjefrey visited was 11/15/07, nearly 2 weeks ago. I say we redraw and pick the number *6*.


----------



## doctorcue

Haha! Hilarious. 

How about if he doesn't respond we do a PIF? Although I think he'll eventually respond.


----------



## JaKaAch

jjirons69 said:


> Jjefrey...oh Jjefrey?!
> 
> Looks like the last time Jjefrey visited was 11/15/07, nearly 2 weeks ago. I say we redraw and pick the number *6*.





doctorcue said:


> Haha! Hilarious.
> 
> How about if he doesn't respond we do a PIF? Although I think he'll eventually respond.


Has there ever been a winner that didn't respond?

We could all send the smokes to the troops.
But I'm sure he will check in soon and notice he was the winner this month.


----------



## pnoon

I used my super moderator powers and sent him an email. I'll keep everyone posted (via this thread)


----------



## JaKaAch

Why is that banana dancing like that? 
:chk​
Does his butt itch?


----------



## pnoon

JaKaAch said:


> Why is that banana dancing like that?
> :chk​
> Does his butt itch?


That dancing banana has more goin' on than any dumb chicken.


----------



## ca21455

Hey Jeff, congrats and I hope everything is OK. Shoot me your addie when you get a chance.


----------



## jjefrey

Sorry Everyone,

I was out of town due to and unexpected death in the family. Just got back in yesterday and trying to catch up.

Pm going out with my addy.

Thanks,
JEFF


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............Responded
SteveDMatt....Responded
Troop_lee...........Responded
rack04..........Responded
ca21455..........Responded
RUDY351....... Responded
JaKaAch............ Responded
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate..............Responded
yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded


----------



## JaKaAch

*Heading your way in the morning Jeff
DC 0306 2400 0000 3230 8120
Congrats​*


----------



## yourchoice

jjefrey said:


> Sorry Everyone,
> 
> I was out of town due to and unexpected death in the family. Just got back in yesterday and trying to catch up.
> 
> Pm going out with my addy.
> 
> Thanks,
> JEFF


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JaKaAch

pnoon said:


> I used my super moderator powers and sent him an email. I'll keep everyone posted (via this thread)


_"Super moderator powers"_
I bet you use that as a pick up line..:r

Hey there, I bet you have never done it with someone who has Super Moderator Powers. (wink wink)


----------



## RUDY351

_Jeff smokes are going out tomorrow. Will update with DC then..._


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............Responded
SteveDMatt....Responded
Troop_lee...........Responded
rack04..........Responded
ca21455..........Responded
RUDY351....... Responded
JaKaAch............ 0306 2400 0000 3230 8120
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate..............Responded
yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded


----------



## RUDY351

_Jeff smokes are on the way. DC# 03070020000109108601_


----------



## tech-ninja

Congrats! I'll try to get it out tomorrow.


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent............Responded
SteveDMatt....Responded
Troop_lee...........Responded
rack04..........Responded
ca21455..........Responded
RUDY351....... _0307 0020 0001 0910 8601_
JaKaAch............ 0306 2400 0000 3230 8120
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate..............Responded
yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded


----------



## pnoon

Pool #1 all present and accounted for. :tu


----------



## rack04

Enjoy :tu

DC # 0103 8555 7492 6939 4961


----------



## ca21455

jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent............Responded
SteveDMatt....Responded
Troop_lee...........Responded
rack04..........0103 8555 7492 6939 4961 
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0404 0817
RUDY351....... 0307 0020 0001 0910 8601
JaKaAch............ 0306 2400 0000 3230 8120
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate..............Responded
yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....Responded
Troop_lee...........Responded
rack04..........0103 8555 7492 6939 4961 
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0404 0817
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ *Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate..............Responded
yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded


----------



## SteveDMatt

jjefrey said:


> jjefrey..............Winner
> tech-ninja.......Responded
> Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
> SteveDMatt....0103 8555 7492 6179 9498
> Troop_lee...........Responded
> rack04..........0103 8555 7492 6939 4961
> ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0404 0817
> RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
> JaKaAch............ *Recieved - Thank You*
> stig..............Responded
> doctorcue...........Responded
> SDmate..............Responded
> yourchoice...........Responded
> jjirons69........Responded


Sorry for the delay. Congrats again.


----------



## jjefrey

Originally Posted by *jjefrey* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1311422#post1311422 
_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....0103 8555 7492 6179 9498
Troop_lee...........Responded
rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ *Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate..............Responded
yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded_


----------



## Troop_lee

Enjoy!!! 0103 8555 7492 7420 0219 :tu


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....0103 8555 7492 6179 9498
Troop_lee..........._0103 8555 7492 7420 0219
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate..............Responded
yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded_


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._0103 8555 7492 7420 0219
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate..............Responded
yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded_


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate..............Responded
yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded_


----------



## SDmate

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate..............0307 0020 0005 2466 3952
yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded_


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........Responded_


----------



## jjirons69

Jeff, en route - DC # 0103 8555 7492 6824 5776


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........0103 8555 7492 6824 5776_


----------



## tech-ninja

Went out yesterday. Enjoy!
0103 8555 7492 1021 3402


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja......._0103 8555 7492 1021 3402
_Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........0103 8555 7492 6824 5776_


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja......._*Recieved - Thank You*
_Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_yourchoice...........Responded
jjirons69........*Recieved - Thank You*_


----------



## doctorcue

Going out today from Redwood City. You should have them tomorrow or Monday. 

DC#: 0103 8555 7492 8947 6029


----------



## yourchoice

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja......._*Recieved - Thank You*
_Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue...........Responded
SDmate.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_yourchoice...........*0307 0020 0003 3310 5261*
jjirons69........*Recieved - Thank You*_



Dropping off at PO tomorrow :tu


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja......._*Recieved - Thank You*
_Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue..........._*0103 8555 7492 8947 6029
*_SDmate.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_yourchoice...........*0307 0020 0003 3310 5261*
jjirons69........*Recieved - Thank You*_


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja......._*Recieved - Thank You*
_Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue..........._*Recieved - Thank You
*_SDmate.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_yourchoice...........*0307 0020 0003 3310 5261*
jjirons69........*Recieved - Thank You*_


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja......._*Recieved - Thank You*
_Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig..............Responded
doctorcue..........._*Recieved - Thank You
*_SDmate.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_yourchoice...........*Recieved - Thank You*
jjirons69........*Recieved - Thank You*_


----------



## stig

Dc# 0103 8555 7493 3469 0844


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner
tech-ninja......._*Recieved - Thank You*
_Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*
SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*
Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* 
ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*
RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*
JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*
stig.............._*0103 8555 7493 3469 0844*
_doctorcue..........._*Recieved - Thank You
*_SDmate.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_yourchoice...........*Recieved - Thank You*
jjirons69........*Recieved - Thank You*_


----------



## jjefrey

_jjefrey..............Winner_
_tech-ninja......._*Recieved - Thank You*
_Triolent............*Recieved - Thank You*_
_SteveDMatt....*Recieved - Thank You*_
_Troop_lee..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_rack04..........*Recieved - Thank You* _
_ca21455..........*Recieved - Thank You*_
_RUDY351....... *Recieved - Thank You*_
_JaKaAch............ __*Recieved - Thank You*__stig.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_doctorcue..........._*Recieved - Thank You*
_SDmate.............._*Recieved - Thank You*
_yourchoice...........*Recieved - Thank You*_
_jjirons69........*Recieved - Thank You*_


*ALL FINISHED*

*THANKS EVERYONE:tu*


----------

